# dmraid stride/stripe difference?

## ThePeasant

I am trying to create a raid0 with my onboard Promise raid controller (fakeraid). When I create an array it is detected by dmraid. The stripe size is set to 64 in de BIOS, but dmraid reports a stride of 128. What is the difference between stripe and stride? And what values do I need for "stride=" and "stripe-width=" when creating a filesystem on the raid?

----------

## massimo

Mayde [1] can help you.

[1] http://busybox.net/~aldot/mkfs_stride.html

----------

